# So I have my 1st possible hunting dog



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well here it goes, I have what may turn out to be my 1st hunting dog. He is a pure bread Golden Ret. He is now between 5 and 6 mo old. I have been reading books (must be for pros) throwing bumpers, and even taken him out to the marsh to see how he reacts to the water and enviorment (before the duck hunt started). He loves the water, very very active, well behaved and is 75% on basic commands. We are still working on the heel. I have only had a couple short ops to shoot around him and he isn't gun shy but doesn't know what to think. Now I need to know what to do next? Do I stay on the same path throughout the year or do I try and introduce him to the marsh during a hunt. He is NOT ready to hunt but I somehow need to have him associate the ducks, bumpers, guns ect. with the marsh and the hunt and not the backyard. I think that may help in teaching the less playful portion. Since he doesn't get to hunt when I come home me or my buddy will great the dogs and toss him a teal. His instant reaction is to get the duck but slight hessitation with the return. Although he will return to me or my buddy I think he has some natural instinct in him. He won't just let the duck go, he guards it with his life, and has very very soft mouth. He has run with teal and everything and had I not thrown it to him I would have never known it was in his mouth.

Any helpful info on working my dog is greatly appriciated.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I would not try to introduce a 5-12 month pup to water at this time it is way to cold.Water temp needs to be 60ish.just keep working on obed & retrieving till spring vic


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Live birds! Pigeons work great.....


----------

